# Rant about a mean woman at the park



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Me and my brother went for a three hour bike ride today and we went to wetlands park here because they have a huuuuuge bike trail just beyond the wetlands and there is a short vice trail around the wetlands and on a very short part of the pedestrian trail. This short stretch is the ONLY place in the wetlands that bikes are allowed on. So on our way back we got on that short part of the trail that leads to the dirt path that goes around the park and this lady starts yelling at us telling us that no bikes are allowed on the trail. My brother told her it was part of the bike trail and she starts arguing with us as if we were idiots. So we kept going and decided to get a map from center in case any else decided to give us trouble about it. When we got there the, lady was there and she turned around and got so excited telling the park volunteer that we were the two delinquents she was talking about.
The funny thing about this is my brother was a park volunteer before he joined Americorps. And I was so mad because this woman was questioning a previous volunteer. A guy who has won a congressional award, among a few others for serving the country and volunteering for habitat for humanity and building houses for those who had lost their homes in natural disasters. And this woman thinks he is some moron who was breaking rules. 
The lady at the counter started lecturing us and we told her we weren't riding in the park. She pulled out a map and started telling us where we could ride (unfortunately after the woman walked away) and she showed us the exact trail we were on so we told her and she apologized and said she didn't realize that was where we were. I wish that one woman was there to hear that. I was so mad about it. I can't believe she was even trying to get us kicked out. I really hope the lady at the counter told the woman she was wrong on her way out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Some people aren't happy unless they're raining on other people's parades, like they have something to prove . Please ! These people are usually the most miserable on the inside , so the best is not to let them get to u! She also sounds a bit nuts... Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I'm not really taking it personally or anything I just can't believe the lengths this woman went to try and get us in trouble. I think I feel sorry for her more than anything else honestly. She definitely had a stick up her rear. She was so pleased with herself and had walked away with an obvious sense of accomplishment.
Some people are crazy. And I wish people would get their facts straight before going off on someone. If she bothered to look at a map she would know that part of the path was part of the biking trail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The world is full of people that take it upon themselves to tell other's what and what not to do... I usually smile and thank them for their concern and then proceed to ignore them... If someone with real authority turns up then I discuss the mater more seriously. And if I'm right will go through the bother to prove it.

If I'm wrong, oh well, the world is a big place and there's somewhere else where I'm welcome I need to be.


----------

